# speedo stopped working



## jackslad (Oct 1, 2011)

2006 fiat ducato the engine red light has come on . the speedo stopped working also the digital mileometer stopped anybody shed any light or had similar probs.. thanks


----------



## frosty (Oct 1, 2011)

*same problem*

Had same problem with our 2003 Fiat Ducato.... water running down into the gear box. 

Very expensive repair ( over 9 hours labour ) The garage have put a plastic shield over the gear box to prevent it happening again


----------



## Deleted member 3957 (Oct 12, 2011)

Try here

General: Ducato Speedometer Problem - The FIAT Forum

Mine fixed in a jiffy!

Beware if you do decide to do this you will lose some oil!!.

LIDDERS


----------



## winchman (Oct 25, 2011)

On the older ones the cable often snaps, but I have also seen the drive in the gear box fail.
As above you need to mod it to stop water going in to the gear box breather
This is your best contact
Sands / JKTowers Talbot Express Motorhome (Citroen C25, Peugeot J5 ) Techinical Webpages - Campervan
He is very helpfull and cheap too


----------



## jackslad (Oct 29, 2011)

*sorted*

thanks for the replies all .had to take it to the auto electrician he found a wire shorting out with one from a sender it was blowing fuse that the speedo is on...


----------

